

Nokia Using Android Would Be Like “Pee In Their Pants,” - pietrofmaggi
http://www.businessinsider.com/nokia-android-pee-in-their-pants-2010-9

======
lotusleaf1987
Submitted earlier: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1712596>

